# Jokers haunt



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Scene 1 - Grave Yard : Fog machine, fog chiller, F/X machine for lightning, several tombestones, green neon light, pile bones, picket fence and earie ambient music. (no actor)

Scene 2 (porch) - seance (sp?) room, crystal ball (placed over opening in custom made table to show pre-recorded images of the haunt on a tv - one actress)

Scene 3 - near base of stair case - brick walls using scene builder from spirit store, oval mirror (1 actor on stair case) animtronic 5' girl with holding severed head and butcher knife, corpse to go with severed head, rat, large oval mirror on all, dim lighting and lots of blood.

Scene 4 - Hologram pictures and a 2 way mirror. (1 actress) behind fake wall will brighten light to show her face/mask in mirror to unsuspecting guests.

Scene 5 - Maze, caged actress (victim) wanting help and warning visitors, the cage will be seen from 2 points in the haunt (in the beginning and about 1/2 way through). Randomly a seperate actor will go to cage and wait till visitors can be seen through the cage and then make movement in the direction of the visitors (hopefully this will help move them along), Multiple hiding places, 3'ft spider and various blacklighting/strobe effects, spider webbing, through out. (3-4 actors)

Scene 6 - 7' casket standing uprignt with shelf for candy, hole cutout of the back of casket and covered with clothe for actor to jump out when trick or treaters grab candy. Subwoofer and red light with f/x machine for heartbeat with motion sensor.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

*Fog Chiller*

I created my Fog chiller yesterday (still needs paint) and tested it last night. It worked great. I still need to work on the duration/interval settings as results seemed to vary with that. As well as my outlet tube length. I may try insulating the tube to cut down on the amount of potential warm up as it travels down the tube.

Cage for maze is almost complete, but needs paint and securing to the wall.

Table for crystal ball (free bee!!!) Needs some modification to be complete, but basically one less prop to build/budget for

I'm off the second week in october and most of my work will be completed then. I'll post pics in my gallery (see link in my sig) as soon as they become available.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Let us know when the pics are ready,


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Added some pics of my under $20 fog chiller. I'll try and get some pics this evening of the results. Tested it lastnight and was impressed with the results.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Few more pics have been added to the gallery (link in sig).


----------

